# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy Valentines Day

## Suzi

Morning all, I thought I'd use something given to me today to remind you that you are loved.... I know it's easy to not feel that anyone loves you or wants to be with you... but there are many different kinds of love, and you are loved here.

----------

Jaquaia (14-02-22),OldMike (14-02-22),Paula (14-02-22)

----------


## OldMike

Happy Valentines to all DWD'ers  :(party):

----------

Suzi (15-02-22)

----------

